# Measuring the Domesticity of Pigeons?



## tomatolava (Dec 7, 2013)

I am doing a science project for school and I would like to measure the domesticity of pigeons in D.C. Does anyone have any suggestions of how I might go about this experiment? E.g. I give food, see how they react. Are there any preset tests that I could carry out? I would not be in physical contact with the pigeons.
Finally, is there anyone in the D.C. metro area or Maryland that has domesticated pigeons/breeds pigeons? I would like to have a control group. Thanks so much!


----------

